# endura bumper



## gman26 (Jul 19, 2005)

Is the endura bumper smaller than the chrome one? 
It looks like it fits tighter between the fenders
Will the GTO grill fit in the standard chrome bumper? 
Has anyone ever painted their chrome bumper to make it look like a GTO?


----------

